# Just started a new fry tank! Suggestions needed!



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

hey guys, I just started a 10 gallon tank just for baby guppies and mollys (or simmilar). The tank has been up for about a day, and i have a case of new tank syndrom (the tank is a little cloudy). I was wondering if anyone has any experience raising fry in a tank. I have about 20 or so fry of random types all very small. The tank is filled with lots of plants for cover, and a small little cave for them to hide in. I moved one of my pleco's from my 30gallon to this tank (yes i know they get big) for him to do some cleaning. The petsmart people told me that the pleco is semi aggressive and might eat my babies......same with my gold snail i put in there.

Anyone had any experience with fry? Or know from personal experiance of a snail or pleco eating fish? Thanks


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm..unless u completely made it new then it is indeed new tank syndrome, usually on a fry tank u want to use some substrate & water or just water from the main tank to avoid that, as fry prolly wouldnt make it through a cycle. U want a sponge filter, to avoid fry getting sucked into intake pipe or use polyfiber over intake pipe to avoid it if ur using a HOB filter on lowest setting. I would take that pleco out of there, it is good chance he could eat someone.


----------

